# I think I have campylobacter



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

It could just be the stomach flu, but I have no way of knowing. Drinking pedialyte and resting for now. Has anyone had this problem before? Will my dog shed it in her saliva or just feces? Do I need to see a vet if she has no symptoms?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Might want a second opinion. Dr Google is notorious for being wrong.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Might want a second opinion. Dr Google is notorious for being wrong.


Thanks Bailiff. Not Dr. Google. Both my parents work in medicine. This is exactly like viral gastroenteritis, unfortunately campylobacter has the same symptoms. Just want to take necessary precautions if it is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

So wait you have it not the dog?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you think it is from handling raw meat or something? Hope you feel better!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Baillif said:


> So wait you have it not the dog?


Yes, but if she is carrying it without showing symptoms I want to make sure I take appropriate steps to keep things sanitary.

Honestly this could be any number of microorganisms causing it, my question was just if my dog did eat meat infected with campylobacter and I got sick, do I need to do anything?

I was handling a significant amount of raw chicken, beef, and pork on Friday. However, one of my coworkers has been sick so maybe I got the bug.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I honestly wouldn't worry about it. Lots of stuff produces the same symptoms and most of it probably isn't transmittable between you and the dog. That which is is bacterial and the dog will be far more resistant to it than you or I on account of the shorter gi tract. We are talking about animals that eat turds and rotten curb treats and are fine most of the time.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Campylobacter can come from so many different sources. Even raw produce is considered a common culprit. 

Why do you think it is that? At the risk of being insensitive - its hallmark is bloody stools. If that is what is making you think you have it a Z pack should clear things up. It rips through daycare centers and schools via person to person. As long as you are taking the usual precautions with handling raw meat I would not jump to a conclusion that it is the source of what ails you.

I caught my baby chewing on my dog's cow shin bone treat right after he dropped it which was right after he ate a raw grind of lamb , chicken , turkey.

I had a minor " ooohhhh nooooo" moment. Yes , the baby got the trots for a few days. Pedialyte , light meals he was fine . I also caught my 4 year old poking a raw steak that was marinating on the counter ( for us ) ..and he was licking his fingers after dragging them through the marinade and raw juices. He is part Viking I think , he was fine lol 

At the end of the day unless you are an immuno compromised person , and if you practice safe handling skills for the dog's and your own raw meat handling , you should be fine.

If someone in your office has a stomach bug I would bet bottom dollar that is the culprit. Stomach bugs in schools and offices almost guarantee people fall one by one . How long did it take patient zero to be better? Bet you have the same timeline


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay guys, I think it is stomach flu. My fever has gone down from 103 to normal and I'm thinking a lot more clearly now. 

Oisin's Aoire, thanks for sharing your experiences. Your son may indeed be a viking!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad to hear you are better  No worries , I have had mental "RAW is giving us the squirts" issues too lol Mostly in my head I think. I won't even tell you about my son chasing a wayward M&M from a bag he had in his pocket while we were in a pubic restroom


----------

